# Invitations to go out tomorrow



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

I'll be celebrating my 50th Birthday in August of this year.

For a very long time, for many reasons, I didn't think I would make it to this milestone.

So, I have decided to host a virtual herf on that day.

I am sending out some formal invitations to a few of my ClubStogie Brothers.

I hope that these are well received and that we can have a virtual party on that day.

I'll post something more about the virtual herf when we get closer - but, getting things started tomorrow.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

WHAT THE F>>>K !! OMG ! Joe have the men in white been following you around?? I think a cat scan is in order :SM


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

HOLY S***

Good lord man :r Grats on the upcoming 50 brother

Glad you made to 50 and hope you make to 70 

Shawn


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

HOLY :BS !! That is an unbelieveable sight!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

:r

Unbelievable...That's doing up the big 5-0 right.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

I think you need to change your title, you definitely fell off the edge!


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Great idea Joe, enjoy!


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

......Plz tell me that you´re really good at Photoshop or somethin, daaaaaaamn!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

What a great way to celebrate! Happy 50th!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Well, one things for sure, no one can ever accuse you of not having style!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Congrats 50!!... Glad you made it. Thats quite a stack of boxes. Few things are more exiting than getting a box in the mail..not that I'm getting one..but for the people that are ......Enjoy the virtual Herf. Sweet Idea BTW.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

akatora said:


> ......Plz tell me that you´re really good at Photoshop or somethin, daaaaaaamn!


What's photoshop? :r


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

That is one hell of way to celebrate a milestone! What i'd give to see you haul all that into the Post Office..


----------



## Zenistar (Jun 19, 2006)

That is one hell of a jesture Joed, best wishes for you up and coming birthday.


----------



## Gurkha (Oct 1, 2005)

That rates up with the world's most incredible and impressive sights. Contact Guinness this has to be a world record bomb.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Wow, that's awesome. What a great idea.


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

But you're only 32 in hexadecimal! Live it up!


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Damn!!!
I gotta use that pic as wallpaper.
I turn 50 next year, Joe.....setting the bar a little high, aren't you?  

Congrats on 50!!!


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

joed said:


> I'll be celebrating my 50th Birthday in August of this year.
> 
> For a very long time, for many reasons, I didn't think I would make it to this milestone.
> 
> ...


I know you mentioned something about this on Skype last night Joe ,but MY GOD!!!!! You are insane!! Happy 50th and great idea.

CBF:w


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

That is simply unbelievable, Joe!!!!

I don't know what else to say, except.....

WOW!!!!


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

WOW! Happy Birthday in advance! Enjoy you're 50th. Nothing like good friends to celebrate with, no matter how far away they may be!


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

Damn...Very impressive.

Its a good thing you only turn 50 once.

Congratulations to you and your invities!

Dan


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

HOLY S#$T!!!!!!!! That is an insane sight to see!!!!! Congrats on 50!!!!

Ron


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Wow...I think you have invented a new slope!! And have a happy one-real as well as virtualo


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I count 28 boxes....is that about right?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Holy Crap Joe!! You obviously are going to turn 50 with style....giving presents!! Nice job, you crazy bastage!


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

jeez joe, :dr


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

[OT] Loki said:


> I count 28 boxes....is that about right?


Yeah - that's about right - for now


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Congrats Joe! I think Wow, HOLY SH** and Damn cover the pic pretty well.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Congrats on 50! The post office must love you $$$


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Congrats on the 50 bro. I hope I'm on the list for your 75th!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Happy birthday Joe!
That's gonna be SOME party.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

OMG !!!!

You wanna bring your birthday in with a big,big,big,bang. Dont yah !!

Wow !! That is cool !


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

he has already handed out one package, so add one to whatever the count of visible boxes is.

B/C i already got mine!!!!!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Congrats my friend. Will be smoking something good with ya.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Very impressive Joe...well done!*

*Happy 5-0!!!*


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

WTG, Joe! Looks like the half-century will be one to remember!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

joed said:


> Yeah - that's about right - for now


I like how you say, "For now". Classic.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

:r MAN!! Whose birthday is it?...like they say..it's better to give than recieve...you took it overboard....


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Now that is some way to celebrate. I have been 50 all year long and turn 51 in October. I know how it feels to hit this wonderful milestone in life. I wear the badge with honor! I can see you will too!!! Most honored Congrats!! Where is that handclapping Smiley face?? I would post it but can't.

Bob


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

joed said:


> I'll be celebrating my 50th Birthday in August of this year.


Yea, yea, right... you can't fool me! :2


----------



## fl0at (May 29, 2006)

You're off your rocker man, but badass none-the-less. Happy 50th, and glad you are going to be sharing it with the guys here.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

That's just awesome!

Congrats on making it to 50, I'm halfway there!

Happy B-Day!


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

I would love to see you take all that into the post office.
Do they have a cart you can roll it in on?

I will say it again. Damn, and wow


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Dat's a big pile of boxes. :dr


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Holy Hell...What a great idea Joe.


----------



## cigarbob (Mar 9, 2006)

Are you moving or bombing?!?!:dr I've never heard of someone GIVING presents for his OWN birthday! Great idea! Happy 50 and many more.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

One word: WOW!


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

joed said:
 

> I'll be celebrating my 50th Birthday in August of this year.
> 
> For a very long time, for many reasons, I didn't think I would make it to this milestone.
> 
> ...


You are the man...Congrats on the big 50. Many more to come. I hope your Bday is as great and big as the mega virtual herf you are sending. RJT


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

That's the CS spirit...being a giver...on your birthday, that's a wonderful way to truly celebrate a milestone in your life...congratulations with class....


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

ON MY LORDY


Hit fifty and lose all sense it seems. 


That is totally insane Joe. Completely nuts and I love it.



Stacey


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Happy Birthday there Joe (in August) !! Very class act from a 1st class BOTL !!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

A very very happy half century to you,and many more...Dave


----------



## Jack1000 (Jun 1, 2006)

Happy BDay Joed!


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

eh ... :dr 

Happy 50th brother.


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

Happy 50th


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

My postman loves me! I make his monthly revenue quota today.  

All gone except 2 - still waiting on a couple of things.

I didn't do the DC thing on these - so, let me know when they arrive.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Happy 50th and Happy bombing!!:w


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

There has got to be more cigars in those boxes than i have ever owned, smoked or probably seen in my life all put together!

Virtual herf sounds like a great idea and congrats on reaching 50, my mother is celebrating her 50th birthday this week and she is planning to party the night away!


----------



## steve471 (Mar 6, 2006)

Great idea, way to go Joe and Happy 50th!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Man, that's a lotta boxes. Class act all the way! 

Here's hoping your birthday next month is the best one yet. Even though I've just got a year to go to that milestone, I doubt I can top that wonderful idea!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Welcome to the club there "Old" guy. Did you get custom fitted for your Nut Bra yet, if not, I know this cute little sweetie down in TJ.

Congrats on living this long and Happy BDay. What a bombing run :mn


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

Congrats Joed!
I am glad that its going well and hope to may more years here at CS!


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Congrats on the b-day!! I'll buy you a drink at the next philly/jersey herf.:al


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Damn Joe, what a stack of boxes. There's going to be craters all over the country from that.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

OMG !!!

I got a box today ! :dr 

I think in Joes old age he is forgetting it is his birthday !

I will be honored to celebrate your birthday with you. 

His birthday and he sends me a present. He is definately getting older - :r !

But is still a class act !!!  

I dont wanna post a pic or say what is in the box yet. It will spoil everyone elses anticipation and suprise.


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday Joe!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

You see a post like this and think .. wow what a cool idea, they are going to have a great time. Turns out the "they" needs to be a we. Big freakin box.

Cuban bean, French Cognac, Australian Waterford Crystal, A cool 2 cigar otterbox (The only size I didnt have) and a couple of unbelievable vintage cigars. 

Unfortunately, this could be your last birthday. Like Germany attacking all it's neighbors at once.... it's only a matter of time.

Thank you and I'm looking forward to Virtually helping you celebrate your 50th. (Come to the shack that weekend and we can do it in person)


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> OMG !!!
> 
> I got a box today ! :dr
> 
> ...


:tpd: I too received an invitation from Joe today. Pics later. Thank you Joe.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

correct me if I'm wrong. But is that a record for CS sent out by one person at one time? They say you turn Crazy at 50. I guess this proves it. :r wtg Joed!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Very cool, can't wait to see the pics of what you guys got  I love watching this stuff happen.


Shawn


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Wow, just got my invite! August 17th huh? My first smoke at the Shack will be a Joed birthday smoke!!


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Catfish said:


> There's going to be craters all over the country from that.


How did I miss this thread? Man, that is a serious load you've launched. I can foresee your virtual herf going well.

Awesome bombing!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> (Come to the shack that weekend and we can do it in person)


That sounds like an AWESOME idea!!

Joe, I got the invite today as well, and for once I am relatively speechless. I don't know if I ever got a present this good for MY Birthday, much less someone else's. I too will defer 'til the invites are all out posting any pics.

Thank you so much for having me at the "party"....now I gotta decide what I'M going to get YOU for your Birthday.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> That sounds like an AWESOME idea!!
> 
> Joe, I got the invite today as well, and for once I am relatively speechless. I don't know if I ever got a present this good for MY Birthday, much less someone else's. I too will defer 'til the invites are all out posting any pics.
> 
> Thank you so much for having me at the "party"....now I gotta decide what I'M going to get YOU for your Birthday.


It is going to be tough figuring out what to buy him after his gifts to us.

But .....


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

ky toker said:


> How did I miss this thread?


such an innocuous title... I just noticed it too.
looks like an awesome attack!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I was in hibernation until seeing what Joe sent us in our invite to his b-day virtual herf. Unbelievable Joe, class act ain't the half of it. Just as kewl a thing as I've seen brother.

Thank you


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

floydp said:


> I was in hibernation until seeing what Joe sent us in our invite to his b-day virtual herf. Unbelievable Joe, class act ain't the half of it. Just as kewl a thing as I've seen brother.
> 
> Thank you


Welcome back brother!


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Got my invite today as well. WOW!!!! I will leave it at that till the rest show up.



Thank you Sir very much. As Icehog said, I am a little stunned as well.


Stacey


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Good sweet hooba jooba! Congrats on 50 (I'm glad you only turn 50 once, otherwise we'll have to start paying people to fill the crater holes). :r


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

After all these bombs go off there is going to nobody left to fill in the craters. Joed enjoy your 50th Birthday. I can see you are already celebrating.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Wow, I got an invitation today, and Wow! This is some Herf you have catered, I'm looking at an all day affair here! Thanks so Much, the 17th is all yours.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Joe, I'm sitting here just speechless. I got your invite today and I just can't believe it. I'm honored to be a part of your 50th birthday. Thank you so very much Joe!


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

I got your invite today, also.
I will also wait, so as not to spoil your fun.
Actually....I think I am too stunned to say anything.
The 17th will be a special day...congrats again and thank you.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

*IS IT MY BIRTHDAY or YOURS?!!!* Damn..i mean.. just wow..thanks joe..what an invitation..i'll come to your bday party..are we also gonna meet at the the shack..? i might already be in ohio so i will do it there if so. i wanna post my pics but i'll conform and wait.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

This is gonna be one big bash !


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Joe, I'm completely humbled. I haven't been around and completely missed this thread and then BAM!!! Last night you blew my house apart. Hell, even my wife was excited about the bomb. You're a class act, Joe. I'll be celebrating your birthday big time with you. Wish I could be in NJ for the day.

I'll also wait with the others to share.


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Joe, that was one magnificent package I received. I am completely in awe and I am honored that you invited me to be part of your Virtual Birthday!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Joe, I really don't know what to say. I was totally surprised to receive this.
I'm honored that you invited me, and will definitely be celebrating with ya.

I, too, will defer posting until all are received. Here's hoping you have the best birthday ever,

Doyle


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

dude, I got mine earlier than any of you, and can you imagine how hard it has been for me to keep it quiet as long as I have. joe rocks and the only shame of it is that I have to spread reputation around before giving it to joed again. and I don't think ANYONE can bump him again!!


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> the only shame of it is that I have to spread reputation around before giving it to joed again. and I don't think ANYONE can bump him again!!


I got you covered.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Whoa. Joe, that's one helluva set of invites!!!

Sorry, I didn't see this until just today. Had my hands full with an incident you may have heard about on the news. My next door neighbor went off the deep end and committed suicide, taking the lives of his two sons with him. So things have been kinda nutty around here.

Anyway, congratulations on the big five-d'OH!


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

BP22 said:


> I got you covered.


:tpd: Well deserving of a bump!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

By my count - and I admit to not being too good with numbers - a total of 18 packages have been accounted for so far. Of the ten left - 1 was a late launch and one is still here at my house waiting for something.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Holy Crap Joe!!! My invitation arrived today; and even after the hype; it totally floored me!! UNREAL!! 

I will be honored to celebrate with you Joe!!


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

I will absolutely be there. I am honored to have received an invite. Thank you so much. 

You are one of the greatest people here, I dont think there is a single person who isnt happy to hear you are celebrating with us.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Thank you very much for inviting me to your celebration Joe. I will be enjoying them along with you.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

ouch... I got nailed too... not only did Joe blow up my house, but he blew up my entire neighborhood!!!

Simply amazing, and I already have a return salvo in mind...

Thanks Again!!!


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

I never dreamed that I would climb
Over the moon in ecstasy
But nevertheless, it's there that I'm
Shortly about to be

Cause I've got a golden ticket
I've got a golden chance to make my way
And with a golden ticket, it's a golden day
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
joed = willy wonka 
(ok, i don't know....stop buggin' me)​
all i know is that -- i got an invitation -- and i gotta figure out how to virtual herf before the 17th.

i'm honored... and i'll be there.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> joe rocks and the only shame of it is that I have to spread reputation around before giving it to joed again. and I don't think ANYONE can bump him again!!


I'm in the same boat. I'm really starting to hate that dang message about spreading more rep.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

The last of the packages went out this morning - unfortunately, it was a bit "light" - I'll have to make it up at a later date.

There are only a couple of unaccounted for packages which should be delivered today.

So, if anyone wants to post a picture - I think that would be OK

thanks


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Pics you say...well, OK!

The carnage Joe wreaked on me with his invite is below. Joe, your 50th is the night before I leave for SHII, so I am getting off work early...perfect for the virtual herf in your honor!!

For breakfast, I will down a little Cuban coffee, compliments of Joe, in my new CS coffee mug, compliments of Joe.

After work, I will be smoking two _vintage_ cigars, compliments of Joe, out of my 2-cigar caddy, compliments of Joe.

While I smoke, I will be drinking a few vodkas (Grey Goose and Stoli), compliments of Joe, in my new Mikasa cocktail glass, ....I know, y'all know already. 

Joe, I never had it this good for my Birthday party! I will raise each drink in your honor, smoke these unbelievable cigars to your health, and post on your B-Day thread just what an honor I consider it to be invited. I can only hope it's your best Birthday ever!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

joed said:


> The last of the packages went out this morning - unfortunately, it was a bit "light" - I'll have to make it up at a later date.
> 
> There are only a couple of unaccounted for packages which should be delivered today.
> 
> ...


Pics coming !

This is one Birthday Bash !!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Joe rocked all you guys in a big way.


Show me the PICS


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

I haven't heard from Mister Maduroo or Germantown Rob. Mr.C's package hasn't arrived yet - but I am hoping that today will be the day. Other than those and the one that I sent late to PaulMac, everything is accounted for.


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Here ya go..first time posting a pic

Joe....what an Invite!!
felt like christmas, digging through this monster box.

Club Stogie coffee cup....so cool
2 packages of Cuban Coffee.....yummy
Crystal beer stein
Texas tunes...good music, brother
Salt Water Taffy....my wife thanks you (she gave me a TINY bit...very good)
Cigar Tube (self defense tool)....I will really enjoy this

97 Boli
98 Partagas
98 Hoyo
98 Monte
01 PSD3 EL
Opus X
AF...not sure what Fuente this is

awesome ...looking forward to your Bday

View attachment 6776


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Just wanted to post a pic of the devastation sent my way the other day. Joe, I'll say it again; you're unbelievable. Thank you very, very much. It will be an honor to celebrate your birthday with a virtual herf. Thanks again.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Just a quick shot of my invitation from Joe.


Love the hat and you put some great music on that CD.

Love makers mark bourbon and the smokes are steller.

Cigar holder is heavy enough to use as a weapon if needed. :r 

Love the crystal bourbon glass. It will see some use for sure. 

I forgot to include the box of Taffy in this dang it. But it is the same that is in Dartsinsa's photo.


Once again thank you very much for including me in this.


Stacey


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Joe you are one generous gorilla. Can't wait till your Bday.
.
http://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p7150003tu5.jpg


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

Happy 50th buddy and many more..


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Joe, I'll be smoking the '98 RyJ Churchill and Opus on your birthday. You are some great BOTL.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

I really hate to be detracting from all of the fun that's going on in the Rule #8 thread, But I just wanted to let people know that the last of the packages that I sent out was received today.

I haven't heard about any damage - thank goodness - and I haven't been told of any problems caused by excessive heat (except for one instance of squishy salt water taffy- don't worry - it comes back to normal when you take it out of the sun) 

So, I would hope that we are pretty much set for a virtual herf in August. I will start a new thread when we get closer to the date - and I sure hope that others will participate along with the folks that I sent invitations.

I regret that I had to limit the number of invitations that I was able to send out. Everyone that is a contributing member of ClubStogie is special to me and I will want to celebrate my 50th with all of you.

thank you again for being a part of this virtual community.


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

Great bomb! Happy 50th!


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

I have been away with my mail being held at the PO but what a great surprise to find. I can't thank you enough joe, these will be put to good use.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I got nailed as well ... aged sticks, XO cognac with a Waterford snifter, and on and on .... Thank you Joe .. I am truly looking forward to this.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

When I start a new thread for the Virtual Herf to celebrate my birthday and Club Stogie, every LLG will be invited - of course. But, I thought it might be nice to post where the formal invitations were sent - 

In no particular order:

carbonbased_al
UCMBA
SeanGar
RPB67
pds
PaulMac
Nooner
JustinPhilly
Icehog3
Hollywood
Da Klugs
AZHerfer
Opusxox
Mr. C
Lance
Kayak_Rat
Germantown Rob
floydp
DonWeb
Ms. Floydp
Rock Star
Raisin
Mister Maduroo
Don Jefe
Warhorse454
Drob
Dartsinsa
12Stones
Catfish2

A couple of late invitation were also sent but not yet received.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

joed said:


> When I start a new thread for the Virtual Herf to celebrate my birthday and Club Stogie, every LLG will be invited - of course. But, I thought it might be nice to post where the formal invitations were sent -
> 
> In no particular order:
> 
> ...


What a list! It's like a CS Hall of Fame What a great way to celebrate your birthday, Joed!


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> What a list! It's like a CS Hall of Fame What a great way to celebrate your birthday, Joed!


:tpd: 
Quite a list!


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Okay, can't find the cord to the camera so here goes:

Joe blew me away big time and I gotta say that I'm honored to be on such a prestigious list.

Here's the prize:

Box of saltwater taffy
Crystal beer stein
CD of Texas tunes
CS hat
Cigar tube (perfect for taking a stogie on the Harley)

(2) '98 HdM (not sure which kind)
(1) '98 RyJ Churchill
(1) '04 Cohiba
(1) FFOX
(1) AF (not sure which kind)

Gotta say that the HdMs are gone (and were exquisite) but the RyJ and FFOX are reserved especially for your birthday. Thanks again Joe.


----------

